# Help with service of old Lionel Engine



## js_abattoir (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, I have an old (well relative to me) Lionel steam engine that I would like to clean up and service. It is a 2-4-2 Pennsylvania #8042.

The engine still runs but is slow and jumpy. I don't want to burn it up so it would be good to clean it up. I got it for Christmas around 1972 so it is about 40 years old.

I have searched lionel.com for any old manuals but found nothing.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The usual cleanup is first I would imagine. Remove the brush plate and clean the commutator, and pay attention to the spaces between the sections. Cleanup the wheels and pickups and see if that doesn't help. I tend to spray some lubricating contact cleaner on the E-Unit if it balks as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My internet is slow. The Lionel Supplement 1-9 has the 8042 info on page 120in adobe and page 3-11 of the supp. This is the Link
I'll get the motor in a minute or two or.....

The motor is on page 406, 15-57 and information on the e unit is on 460 ,16-1.

Those pages can be printed. This is an MPC era engine from the Modern period. 

Normal cleaning techniques apply, just clean the armature up. The wheels too.


----------



## js_abattoir (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for helping here. I am going to give it a good cleaning and see how it runs. Will let you know after I get it back together.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm hoping for good things to come of that procedure.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just seeing this and jumping in...

Good advice/links above. The only thing I'll add is that I've had good success with using GooGone and lots of Q-tips and pipe cleaners to clean away crude. The GooGone does a nice job of cutting through old grease. Keep an close eye on brushes and brush springs ... don't want them bouncing across the room!

T-Man ... excellent '70-'86 service link ... I hadn't seen that before.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If GooGone is really Naphtha as I've seen claimed here, keep in mind that it will attack many plastics, best to use it carefully!

I keep alcohol, lighter fluid, mineral spirits, and Naphtha handy for cleaning, obviously used as appropriate.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not so sure that GooGone is naphta. I've used the Goo near many plastics, and have had absolutely no problems. It's pretty gentle on paint finishes, too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Just seeing this and jumping in...
> 
> Good advice/links above. The only thing I'll add is that I've had good success with using GooGone and lots of Q-tips and pipe cleaners to clean away crude. The GooGone does a nice job of cutting through old grease. Keep an close eye on brushes and brush springs ... don't want them bouncing across the room!
> 
> ...


That supplement 1-9 is part of the information offered on the Service CD's. The MPC Era.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, T ... I like having the link to the '70's train tech stuff now, however ...

I think I'll stick to my PRE-70's trains! 

TJ


----------

